# Stream Downloads to iPhone but Program is Cut Short



## czegeer (Nov 14, 2013)

I have had a TiVo Premiere for about 2 years and recently purchased the Stream. It now seems to be working fine, but I noticed that some (not all) of the programs I downloaded were cut short. For example, what was recorded as a 1 hour show on my Premere is downloaded as a 37 or 41 minute show on my iPhone. I first noticed this when I went to play one of my downloaded shows and it was cut off towards the end of the show . . . right when things were getting good  It was super frustrating! And some other programs were downloaded in their entirety. Any idea what is causing this?


----------



## cbrrider (Feb 2, 2005)

I've noticed on my Roamio Plus that if I start a download while the show is still recording the transfer stops when it catches up to live TV.


----------



## czegeer (Nov 14, 2013)

cbrrider said:


> I've noticed on my Roamio Plus that if I start a download while the show is still recording the transfer stops when it catches up to live TV.


Thanks!!!  That makes sense. I couldn't work out why it has done this to some programs and not to others. Now that you mentioned this, the programs that are truncated were still recording when I initiated their download.

Obviously I can manually get around this by only downloading programs after they have finished recording, but is it supposed to work like this? Why wouldn't it continue the download in real time as it records? Is there a way around this?


----------



## bikegeek (Dec 28, 2006)

cbrrider said:


> I've noticed on my Roamio Plus that if I start a download while the show is still recording the transfer stops when it catches up to live TV.


This is new behavior, I used to start a bunch of shows while they were playing and they would download fine. It seems to me that it just started about a week ago.


----------



## czegeer (Nov 14, 2013)

Good to know. That is about when I purchased my Stream. Hopefully they will correct this on their end. I will give them a call to make sure they are aware of the problem (although, by now, they must be).

Thanks again for the feedback!


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I think this is likely related to the infamous "V87" error that happens while streaming a show using MRS from another TiVo. This normally happens if you start streaming a show from a host that is still recording it, perhaps 50% of the time the stream is interrupted at some point after the host recording completes. Note that this has been an issue since MRS was introduced a few years ago with series 4 platform and persists even with series 5, so I don't think TiVo gives much priority to fixing it.

(The reason I think it is related is the Stream uses MRS to stream the show from host TiVo so likely suffers from the same problem any other MRS client has).


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

cbrrider said:


> I've noticed on my Roamio Plus that if I start a download while the show is still recording the transfer stops when it catches up to live TV.


Yes, I finally made this realization yesterday too.. The strange thing is that, WHILE the show is still recording, you CAN access almost the entire recording..

e.g. at 9:58 you can still access almost the whole show.. but when the show stops recording, then the show truncates to (IIRC) the point at which you started transferring.

DID YOU REPORT THIS ON TIVO'S OFFICIAL FORUMS? That is the only way to let them know about this. If not, I will (maybe this weekend).

Note, they did SEEM to fix one other issue I saw **I THINK**. It used to ALWAYS jump you back to the last saved point in a program if downloads FINISHED while you were watching something (regardless of the current transfer (but now that causes the above problem) or an already transferred show).. I think this one isn't happening anymore.

also, I mentioned elsewhere that as of IIRC 2 updates ago, it seems to remember your download quality preference --- EXCEPT -- now I realize it doesn't seem to remember the (newly added?) Basic preference. It does remember I want medium vs high though.


----------



## cbrrider (Feb 2, 2005)

mattack said:


> DID YOU REPORT THIS ON TIVO'S OFFICIAL FORUMS? That is the only way to let them know about this. If not, I will (maybe this weekend).


No, I haven't. Czegeer said something about giving TiVo a call on a previous post.


----------

